# Greetings Haunt Forum



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello... I been lurking through the forums and wanted to say this place is pretty awesome. 
My name is Bobby and im from Indiana, me and a bunch of family members put on our own haunt every year and hope to get some ideas from here. There is a lot of stuff to look at and im sure i will learn a thing or 2..lol

Good to stumble upon this site when i did a search. Looks like a good group of people here to.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum SubGunner!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you Bobby


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, pictures, we like to see pictures.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys and gals.. I will post some pics as soon as i can. God knows i have a crap-load..lol


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, gunner!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sure, we look like a good group of people here, until you look really close. Then things are going to get really ugly, and you're gonna get scared. No really, we are ugly, scarey ugly. Especially Spooky1. Try not to stare at his clothes. Anyhow, welcome. We can always use fresh blood around here.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

lmao Scareme.. Thanks for the welcome yall!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Did someone say fresh blood???? Welcome home Bobby


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Look forward to seeing pics and vids of your haunt.


----------

